# gamescom: Angela Merkel eröffnet Spielemesse am 22. August



## David Martin (22. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *gamescom: Angela Merkel eröffnet Spielemesse am 22. August* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *gamescom: Angela Merkel eröffnet Spielemesse am 22. August*


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (22. Juni 2017)

gerade die wo keinerlei Ahnung von Kulturgut hat und Spiele, 

wie glaubwürdig wohl das ganze ist ^^, für mich ist es eher ein Vorwand um junge Wähler für sie abzugreifen.... wäre FDP da dann könnte ich es verstehen.. aber nicht die CDU und Merkel :-p


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2017)

... kann man so sehen, kann man aber auch so sehen das Spiele bzw. Gaming nunmehr auch bei den Politikern angekommen ist und nicht nur im Kontext "Killerspiele". Denn zum Glück liest man von diesem Schmuh im Augenblick recht wenig.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. 

Ich bin nun beileibe kein Fan von Angela Merkel, allerdings habe ich großen Respekt vor dem Amt des Bundeskanzlers - und wenn die Kanzlerin sich die Zeit dafür nimmt, eine Messe zu eröffnen, dann ist das schon eine Art "Ritterschlag". 

Ein in jedem Fall positives Signal in Richtung Videospielbranche allgemein und dem Entwicklungsstandort Deutschland insbesondere.


----------



## WeeFilly (22. Juni 2017)

Na toll. Noch ein Grund mehr nicht hinzugehen.


----------



## Lankoron (22. Juni 2017)

Und das ausgerechnet 5 Wochen vor der Bundestagswahl.....das ist doch nur ein Wahlkampfgag.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2017)

Merkel 2017 auf der Gamescom: Videospiele sind für uns alle #Neuland


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Na toll. Noch ein Grund mehr nicht hinzugehen.



... weil ein Politiker die Messe eröffnet, wahrscheinlich eh zu einem Zeitpunkt wo nur Fachbesucher Zutritt haben, willst du die Messe meiden?


----------



## solidus246 (22. Juni 2017)

Schwindet der Einfluss der Kanzlerin und der positive Tenor Gesellschaft, schaut man über den Tellerrand hinaus und versucht sich so die Gunst einer völlig vernachlässigten Zielgruppe zu sichern. Das dies ein strategisch völlig verzweifeltes Manöver ist, das sollte jedem klar sein. Bisschen Publicity und dann passt das alles schon. Das man so heutzutage versucht die Wählerschaft für Politik zu interessieren ist mehr als fragwürdig.

Ich kann die Kritik voll und ganz nachvollziehen, war dieses Land doch seit jeher dafür bekannt, gewisse Interessen in der Gesellschaft zu ignorieren oder schlecht zu reden. Soll sie mal machen. Über den Zenit ihrer Amtszeit hinaus... ggwp.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2017)

Lankoron schrieb:


> Und das ausgerechnet 5 Wochen vor der Bundestagswahl.....das ist doch nur ein Wahlkampfgag.



Sehe ich leider auch so. Sorry die Frau ist bei mir einfach unten durch, auch wenn ich mich schon damit abgefunden habe sie nochmal vier Jahre ertragen zu müssen. Dort wird sie wahrscheinlich mal wieder einen für sie verfassten Text vortragen in dem es so rüber kommt als interessiere Sie sich auch nur ein Stück für das Thema.


----------



## LostCause (22. Juni 2017)

Toll dann kann die Dame mir ja sagen wann ich endlich mehr als eine 3K Leitung bekomme  angeblich ja bis 2018 aber das wird nichts. Naja ist ihr ja auch egal ich muss für meine 3K Leitung ja das gleiche bezahlen wie andere für eine 100K Leitung, echt geil das Murkselland.


----------



## nevermind85 (22. Juni 2017)

LostCause schrieb:


> Toll dann kann die Dame mir ja sagen wann ich endlich mehr als eine 3K Leitung bekomme  angeblich ja bis 2018 aber das wird nichts. Naja ist ihr ja auch egal ich muss für meine 3K Leitung ja das gleiche bezahlen wie andere für eine 100K Leitung, echt geil das Murkselland.



Was genau kann Merkel jetzt dafür, dass Du mit 3Mbit rumgurkst?
Richte Deine Frage doch lieber an Telekom oder Konsorten, für die ein Ausbau in Deiner Region offensichtlich nicht wirtschaftlich erscheint. Wenn Dir das Angebot in der Region nicht passt, steht es Dir auch jederzeit frei, umzuziehen. Ein Grundrecht auf 50Mbit+ gibt es auch nicht, dennoch wird der Breitbandausbau subventioniert.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2017)

Danke nevermind85 ... erspart mir das Antworten.

Wobei, LostCause: ./facepalm


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2017)

Man könnte auch einfach selbst tätig werden. Ich habe mich jetzt schon bereits zweimal erfolgreich für den kommunalen Breitbandausbau (mit-)eingesetzt. Entweder man schließt sich einer bereits bestehenden Initiative an, oder gründet selbst eine:

Wie gründe ich eine Initiative und verschaffe ihr Öffentlichkeit? | bpb 

Nicht immer nur jammern, selbst mal den A... in die Höhe bekommen und sich engagieren. 
Klar, sowas kostet Zeit und sicherlich auch Überwindung, aber meiner Erfahrung nach lässt sich eine Menge erreichen, wenn man nur beharrlich genug die richtigen Leute "nervt".


----------



## Sanador (22. Juni 2017)

Nichts weiter als eine Aktion um junge Leute für die kommenden Wahlen zu ködern!
Nächstes Jahr wird sie aus "Zeitmangel" sicherlich nicht da sein.


----------



## Blu3storm (22. Juni 2017)

Ein guter Schritt. Das Hilft auch die gamescom und Videospiele noch weiter im Alltag bekannt zu machen. Dann sieht auch jede Oma in der Tagesschau, dass die Kanzlerin "irgend so eine Videospielmesse" eröffnet 

Klar ist das auch zum großen Teil ein Mittel um junge Wähler anzusprechen, aber genau das ist ja auch was Gutes.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juni 2017)

Lasst Mutti mal machen.
Gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## solidus246 (22. Juni 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Lasst Mutti mal machen.
> Gibt Schlimmeres.



Nutti.


----------



## bundesgerd (22. Juni 2017)

ach ja, es ist Wahlkampfjahr...


----------



## shaboo (22. Juni 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Was genau kann Merkel jetzt dafür, dass Du mit 3Mbit rumgurkst?
> Richte Deine Frage doch lieber an Telekom oder Konsorten, für die ein Ausbau in Deiner Region offensichtlich nicht wirtschaftlich erscheint. Wenn Dir das Angebot in der Region nicht passt, steht es Dir auch jederzeit frei, umzuziehen. Ein Grundrecht auf 50Mbit+ gibt es auch nicht, dennoch wird der Breitbandausbau subventioniert.


Genau, und Strom, Wasser und Gas gibt es demnächst auch nur noch  in den Regionen, wo es für die Privatwirtschaft irgendetwas daran zu verdienen gibt, oder wie?

Dinge wie diese - und dazu gehört auch eine vernüftig funktionierende Infrastruktur,  Straßennetze und Datenautobahnen inklusive - sind letzlich Aufgabe von Bund, Ländern und Kommunen und damit natürlich auch von Frau Merkel.

Ein vernünftiges Internet für alle ist längst kein Luxus mehr, sondern eine Notwendigkeit für Standorte wie Deutschland, die praktisch null natürliche Rohstoffe besitzen und deren Wertschöpfung sich immer mehr im digitalen Bereich abspielen wird. Da - und auch bei den angekündigten 50 Mbit - geht's nicht darum, dass man sich daheim sein 50GB-Spiel in kürzester Zeit runterladen kann, sondern um ganz andere und viel fundamentalere Dinge.

Das haben mittlerweile sogar Merkel und Co. verstanden und daher das (bescheidene) Ziel von 50Mbit bis Ende 2018 aufgerufen.


----------



## Davki90 (22. Juni 2017)

Eine grosse Ehre für die Spielebranche! Es wurde aber auch Zeit, bei dem grossen Markt. Ob sie vielleicht Privat auch spielt?


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. Juni 2017)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Eine grosse Ehre für die Spielebranche! Es wurde aber auch Zeit, bei dem grossen Markt. Ob sie vielleicht Privat auch spielt?



Ja, sehe ich auch so. Man kann ja von Frau Merkel halten, was man will, aber ich denke, dieser Auftritt wird der Branche auch mal ein Gefühl der Wertschätzung bringen. Ein Signal, das schon lange überfällig war.

EDIT: Nein, das glaube ich nicht, daß sie privat mal daddelt wie Frank Underwood. Dafür hat sie gar keine Zeit.


----------



## Lankoron (22. Juni 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Was genau kann Merkel jetzt dafür, dass Du mit 3Mbit rumgurkst?
> Richte Deine Frage doch lieber an Telekom oder Konsorten, für die ein Ausbau in Deiner Region offensichtlich nicht wirtschaftlich erscheint. Wenn Dir das Angebot in der Region nicht passt, steht es Dir auch jederzeit frei, umzuziehen. Ein Grundrecht auf 50Mbit+ gibt es auch nicht, dennoch wird der Breitbandausbau subventioniert.



Der Breitbandausbau wird eben NICHT subventioniert. Zuschussfähig ist nur das billigste Angebot, im Zweifelsfall also immer eher das 5Mbit-Kupferkabel anstatt dem 250Mbit-Glasfaser.....


----------



## Tek1978 (22. Juni 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Was genau kann Merkel jetzt dafür, dass Du mit 3Mbit rumgurkst?
> Richte Deine Frage doch lieber an Telekom oder Konsorten, für die ein Ausbau in Deiner Region offensichtlich nicht wirtschaftlich erscheint. Wenn Dir das Angebot in der Region nicht passt, steht es Dir auch jederzeit frei, umzuziehen. Ein Grundrecht auf 50Mbit+ gibt es auch nicht, dennoch wird der Breitbandausbau subventioniert.



2009: 
Breitband-Internet: Merkel will schnelles Internet für alle | STERN.de

Bis Ende 2010 sollen alle deutschen Haushalte Zugang zu einem schnellen Internetanschluss haben. Dies betonte Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel am Samstag mit Blick auf die Cebit nächste Woche. Bis 2014 sollen zudem drei Viertel der Breitbandanschlüsse auf superschnelle Geschwindigkeit gebracht werden, wie die Kanzlerin ankündigte. Schon heute haben nach Merkels Angaben 98 Prozent der Haushalte die Möglichkeit, einen Breitbandanschluss zu bekommen. In 600 Gemeinden mit 730.000 Haushalten fehlen die technischen Voraussetzungen aber noc

und dann war 2014:

Breitbandausbau in Deutschland: Milliarden für schnelles Internet - taz.de

Bislang hatte die Bundesregierung Zusagen zum Breitbandausbau – allerdings ohne konkrete Finanzierung – nicht einhalten können. So hatte Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) bereits vor fünf Jahren eine flächendeckend schnelle Internetversorgung versprochen: Bis 2014 sollten 75 Prozent aller Haushalte eine Anbindung von 50 Megabit pro Sekunde erhalten, sagte sie damals.

Ach ja und 2015 diese versprechen:

Merkel - Bundesregierung fördert Breitbandausbau über 50 Megabit | Reuters



Und so sieht es dann aus:

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article161387335/Telekom-macht-Land-Kommunen-ein-Friedensangebot.html


Die Nummer stinkt zum Himmel und ja daran ist unsere Regierung schuld.

Es  gibt Schlupflöcher für die großen (von wegen: LTE erst auf dem Land "http://www.n-tv.de/technik/LTE-kommt-erst-aufs-Land-article1746491.html"), da hieß es dann plötzlich, naja es muss ja nur so sein das jeder Internet haben kann. Mit eingerechnet wurden hier dann aber auch die wo auch einen 50 kbyte Anschluss haben "Haben ja so gesehen internet". 

Dann noch schön gesalzene Preise und eine Flat die keine Flat ist.

Zudem kommt hinzu, heute gibt ja auch schöne Streaming Dienste z.b. von A.... und N... oder wenn man sich auch ein Spiel bei Steam kauft usw. brauch man halt auch mal vielleicht ein wenig mehr als wie 500 kbyte und vielleicht auch mehr Datenvolumen als wie 2 Gig.


Das mit dem umziehen, ganz ehrlich das ist aber wirklich schöne Grütze. Ich bin jetzt kein Landwirt, lebe aber auf dem Land, klor lass die ganzen Landwirte usw. in die Stadt ziehen damit Sie gutes internet bekommen, von wo bekommt der Stadtmensch dann seine Milch ? Ach ja genau wächst in der Tüte....

Zudem gibt es auch Menschen die vor dem Internet sich ein Haus auf dem Land gebaut haben  und vielleicht auch in der nähe Ihrer Arbeitsstätte leben, oder es gibt Kleinbetriebe die auch vor dem Internet schon da wahren, die sollen jetzt alle umziehen ? Weil die Regierung nicht den Arsch in der Hose hat das mal richtig zu machen.

Ach ja... unter meiner Regierung wird es keine Maut geben hüstel hüstel.......


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. Juni 2017)

An Tek1978: Natürlich haste in der Großstadt auch das schnellste Internet, ich könnte hier mit dieser 50k-Leitung bestimmt zweimal Netflix gleichzeitig gucken.

Andererseits würde ich gerne lieber auf dem Land leben. Da hat man dann nicht das schnellste Internet, genießt mal die Natur und unterhält sich mit seiner Ehefrau. Keine Ahnung, was die Hillbillies abends so machen.

Ganz erhrlich: Gib mir meinen Führerschein und ein anständiges, regelmäßiges Gehalt, eine Doppelhaushälfte mit Garten und Grill, dafür würde ich liebend gerne meine kleine Stadtwohnung hergeben, dafür verzichte ich dann auch auf Netflix.

Hier kommt für Neidische die Kurzzusammenfassung von Netflix: Ihr habt nichts verpaßt, absolut nichts.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2017)

Wie gesagt, Dorf muss nicht automatisch bedeuten, kein Breitband. Ich habe hier auch 50Mbit zur Verfügung, bis zu 100 sind geplant. Und das komplett ohne Telekom, sondern realisiert per Bürgerinitiative/kommunalem Selbstausbau.


----------



## michinebel (22. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> An Tek1978: Natürlich haste in der Großstadt auch das schnellste Internet, ich könnte hier mit dieser 50k-Leitung bestimmt zweimal Netflix gleichzeitig gucken.
> 
> Andererseits würde ich gerne lieber auf dem Land leben. Da hat man dann nicht das schnellste Internet, genießt mal die Natur und unterhält sich mit seiner Ehefrau. Keine Ahnung, was die Hillbillies abends so machen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt sogar auf dem Land schnelles Internet. Zumindest bei mir gibt es wenigstens 25k und das Dorf hat 4500 Einwohner, könnte zwar besser sein aber im Moment ausreichend.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. Juni 2017)

Es ist Wahljahr und plötzlich ist Internet kein Neuland mehr bei Angie. Sie öffnet gerne Sachen,die Grenzen und nun auch die Gamescon..........


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. Juni 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar auf dem Land schnelles Internet. Zumindest bei mir gibt es wenigstens 25k und das Dorf hat 4500 Einwohner, könnte zwar besser sein aber im Moment ausreichend.



25k müßten eigentlich für Netflix reichen. Vielleicht reicht es nicht ganz für 1080p, aber dann geht Netflix auch auf 720p runter, das sieht immer noch ganz anständig aus. Aber wenn dann noch die Tochter ihr "Hannah Montana" oder was guckt, dann reicht es halt nicht mehr.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> An Tek1978: Natürlich haste in der Großstadt auch das schnellste Internet, ich könnte hier mit dieser 50k-Leitung bestimmt zweimal Netflix gleichzeitig gucken.
> 
> Andererseits würde ich gerne lieber auf dem Land leben. Da hat man dann nicht das schnellste Internet, genießt mal die Natur und *unterhält sich mit seiner Ehefrau*. Keine Ahnung, was die Hillbillies abends so machen.
> 
> ...


Du willst dich ernsthaft mit deiner Frau unterhalten ? Das ist doch voll 1990 Retro Style... Wie bist denn du drauf ? Habt ihr keine Smartphones ? Ironie Off...


----------



## OldMCJimBob (22. Juni 2017)

Oha, ein Thema, dass die Politik berührt bei der PC Games. Ich war schon bei der Überschrift auf den Tenor in den Kommentaren gespannt - und bin ein bisschen erleichtert, geht eigentlich recht zivilisiert und differenziert zu hier  Natürlich steckt dahinter auch wahlkampfstrategisches Kalkül, aber ist das schlimm? Das Politiker allgemein gern Eröffnungen beiwohnen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das gehört zur Politik eben dazu. Wohin sie aber gehen, da haben sie schon etwas mitzureden. Und das sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, für die Gamescon entschieden wurde, empfinde ich als positives Signal.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. Juni 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Oha, ein Thema, dass die Politik berührt bei der PC Games. Ich war schon bei der Überschrift auf den Tenor in den Kommentaren gespannt - und bin ein bisschen erleichtert, geht eigentlich recht zivilisiert und differenziert zu hier  Natürlich steckt dahinter auch wahlkampfstrategisches Kalkül, aber ist das schlimm? Das Politiker allgemein gern Eröffnungen beiwohnen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das gehört zur Politik eben dazu. Wohin sie aber gehen, da haben sie schon etwas mitzureden. Und das sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, für die Gamescon entschieden wurde, empfinde ich als positives Signal.



Hier bei Pc Games ist doch eine gesittete Stammcommunity unterwegs. Etwas anderes hätte mich stark gewundert ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. Juni 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Hier bei Pc Games ist doch eine gesittete Stammcommunity unterwegs. Etwas anderes hätte mich stark gewundert ehrlich gesagt.



Wir streiten uns, wir zoffen uns, aber ich finde es auch immer noch ganz zivilisiert hier. Ein Grund, warum ich gerne hier bin. Ich denke auch, das IST die beste Community in D. Ich hab mich sogar wieder einigermaßen mit Rabowke vertragen, das will doch was heißen.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Juni 2017)

Sämtliche Worte die ich für Frau Merkel übrig habe würden eine Moderation des Beitrags erfordern.
Ansonsten würde ich es begrüßen wenn sich die Politik grundsätzlich aus dem Bereich "Gaming" raushält. Andere Arten der Freizeitgestaltung sind zum Glück auch nicht politisch vergiftet.


----------



## Austrogamer (22. Juni 2017)

bedeutungslos


----------



## Odin333 (22. Juni 2017)

Würde mich schon interessieren, welcher Horst auf die Idee gekommen ist, sie einzuladen.
Die hat mit der Materie genauso wenig zu tun, wie die Besucher der Gamescom mit ihr zu tun haben wollen.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juni 2017)

Schade, unser Innenminister, Herr de Maiziere waere die bessere Wahl gewesen. Die Reaktion, der versammelten Gamerschaft auf seine Eroeffnungsrede haette ich schon gerne gesehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2017)

Willkommen im Neuland!


----------



## Austrogamer (23. Juni 2017)

Wenn der Abschied bevorsteht, wird man großzügig.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2017)

Oh Gott, ein Reichsbürger...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2017)

... und weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2017)

Sie wird ihrem Chauffeur sicher extra mitteilen, dass er sich auf der Datenautobahn nicht verfahren möge.


----------



## nevermind85 (23. Juni 2017)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article161387335/Telekom-macht-Land-Kommunen-ein-Friedensangebot.html
> 
> Die Nummer stinkt zum Himmel und ja daran ist unsere Regierung schuld.



Die Telekom macht Blödsinn und die Regierung ist daran Schuld!?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass seitens der Politik die Telekom zurückgepfiffen wurde..



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Es  gibt Schlupflöcher für die großen (von wegen: LTE erst auf dem Land "http://www.n-tv.de/technik/LTE-kommt-erst-aufs-Land-article1746491.html"), da hieß es dann plötzlich, naja es muss ja nur so sein das jeder Internet haben kann. Mit eingerechnet wurden hier dann aber auch die wo auch einen 50 kbyte Anschluss haben "Haben ja so gesehen internet".



Ich spreche nicht von LTE.
https://www.golem.de/news/50-mbit-s...bundesweiten-ausbau-bis-2018-1703-126857.html



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Dann noch schön gesalzene Preise und eine Flat die keine Flat ist.



Preisgestaltung ist nicht Sache der Regierung. Ansprechpartner sind auch da wieder Telekom und Konsorten. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Zudem kommt hinzu, heute gibt ja auch schöne Streaming Dienste z.b. von A.... und N... oder wenn man sich auch ein Spiel bei Steam kauft usw. brauch man halt auch mal vielleicht ein wenig mehr als wie 500 kbyte und vielleicht auch mehr Datenvolumen als wie 2 Gig.



Mit den angedachten 50Mbit sollte wohl jeder klar kommen.  Zudem ist es nicht Aufgabe der Bundesregierung, uneingeschränktes Streaming und Steam-Downloads für Jedermann zu ermöglichen. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Das mit dem umziehen, ganz ehrlich das ist aber wirklich schöne Grütze. Ich bin jetzt kein Landwirt, lebe aber auf dem Land, klor lass die ganzen Landwirte usw. in die Stadt ziehen damit Sie gutes internet bekommen, von wo bekommt der Stadtmensch dann seine Milch ? Ach ja genau wächst in der Tüte....



Wer Internet so nötig hat, lebt auf dem Land falsch, korrekt. Ich wohne in der Stadt und vermisse die Ruhe vom Land, wo ich herkomme. Darf ich jetzt auch die Regierung zusammenschimpfen, weil sie nicht für Landflair in der Stadt sorgt? Klar kann ich das tun, darf mich dann über Kopfschütteln von Anderen nicht wundern.
Man kann nicht in einem 10 Häuser Dorf leben und dann erwarten, dass es Infrastrukturen wie in der Stadt gibt, ist das wirklich so schwer zu kapieren?



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ach ja... unter meiner Regierung wird es keine Maut geben hüstel hüstel.......



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2017)

Bei einigen Kommentaren muss ich mir hier wirklich an den Kopf fassen.

Unfassbar.


----------



## Kartodis (23. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei einigen Kommentaren muss ich mir hier wirklich an den Kopf fassen.
> 
> Unfassbar.



Danke, genau dasselbe ist mir auch eben durch den Kopf gegangen. Wenn diese Leute das Gesamtbild der Gamer darstellen, schäme ich mich schon beinahe dafür, ein Gamer zu sein.


----------



## mimc1 (23. Juni 2017)

Also ich mag Züge.... Wollt ich nur mal los werden.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei einigen Kommentaren muss ich mir hier wirklich an den Kopf fassen.
> 
> Unfassbar.



Merkst du wieso ich Gaming und Politik am liebsten strickt von einander getrennt bevorzuge?


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Merkst du wieso ich Gaming und Politik am liebsten strickt von einander getrennt bevorzuge?


viel trauriger is auch das bei so nem thema weit mehr kommentare zusammen kommen ,als bei 90% der spieleposts in dem forum


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Merkst du wieso ich Gaming und Politik am liebsten strickt von einander getrennt bevorzuge?


... wir haben politische Threads, darum versteh ich nicht, warum einige User hier ihren verbalen Ausguss über uns kippen müssen / wollen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2017)

Wie die Schlagzeilen wohl wären wenn Merkel auf der GC Wolfenstein 2 testet ?


----------



## Zelada (23. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sämtliche Worte die ich für Frau Merkel übrig habe würden eine Moderation des Beitrags erfordern.
> Ansonsten würde ich es begrüßen wenn sich die Politik grundsätzlich aus dem Bereich "Gaming" raushält. Andere Arten der Freizeitgestaltung sind zum Glück auch nicht politisch vergiftet.



Bei allem Respekt aber das zeugt von einer gewissen Unwissenheit. Ich denke, Du beziehst Dich vor allem auf Zensur. Bedenke aber, dass lokale Spieleentwickler und Verbände seit langer Zeit für mehr Unterstützung aus der Politik kämpfen und sich stark für Förderungen einsetzen, die endlich an den Filmbereich herankommen. Die Politik in Kanada, den USA, UK und Frankreich schafft hier deutlich bessere Rahmenbedingungen und sorgt dafür, dass Unternehmen wie EA, Ubisoft und Co. entstehen konnten und weiterhin florieren. Weitere Beispiele sind Polen und Finnland, wo die Politik dazu beigetragen hat, dass Rovio, Superell und CD Projekt entstehen konnten.

Deine Meinung bezüglich Frau Merkel in allen Ehren, doch die andere Seite der Medaille sollte nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Insofern ist ihr Auftauchen durchaus ein wichtiger Schritt, wenn auch nur symbolisch. Die Förderungen für Spielentwicklungen in Bayern wurden btw. gerade drastisch erhöht (auch wenn sie noch immer vergleichsweise niedrig sind). Es tut sich also einiges und die Politik, bei all dem Aufholbedarf, der besteht, beginnt endlich zu realisieren, wie wichtig die Gamesbranche für Deutschland ist und noch werden kann. Glaub mir: Viele Entscheider sind inzwischen weit entfernt vom "Games sind böse"-Standpunkt von vor zehn Jahren. 

In diesem Sinne, freuen wir uns doch einfach auf die Gamescom und dass diese auch mehr Würdigung von politischer Seite erhält. Den Rest, den Frau Merkel so treibt, kann man ja durchaus trotzdem blöd finden


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wir haben politische Threads, darum versteh ich nicht, warum einige User hier ihren verbalen Ausguss über uns kippen müssen / wollen.



Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das diese Threads in einem Bereich existieren den ich nicht frequentiere?



Zelada schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt aber das zeugt von einer gewissen Unwissenheit. Ich denke, Du beziehst Dich vor allem auf Zensur. Bedenke aber, dass lokale Spieleentwickler und Verbände seit langer Zeit für mehr Unterstützung aus der Politik kämpfen und sich stark für Förderungen einsetzen, die endlich an den Filmbereich herankommen. Die Politik in Kanada, den USA, UK und Frankreich schafft hier deutlich bessere Rahmenbedingungen und sorgt dafür, dass Unternehmen wie EA, Ubisoft und Co. entstehen konnten und weiterhin florieren. Weitere Beispiele sind Polen und Finnland, wo die Politik dazu beigetragen hat, dass Rovio, Superell und CD Projekt entstehen konnten.
> 
> Deine Meinung bezüglich Frau Merkel in allen Ehren, doch die andere Seite der Medaille sollte nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Insofern ist ihr Auftauchen durchaus ein wichtiger Schritt, wenn auch nur symbolisch. Die Förderungen für Spielentwicklungen in Bayern wurden btw. gerade drastisch erhöht (auch wenn sie noch immer vergleichsweise niedrig sind). Es tut sich also einiges und die Politik, bei all dem Aufholbedarf, der besteht, beginnt endlich zu realisieren, wie wichtig die Gamesbranche für Deutschland ist und noch werden kann. Glaub mir: Viele Entscheider sind inzwischen weit entfernt vom "Games sind böse"-Standpunkt von vor zehn Jahren.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, freuen wir uns doch einfach auf die Gamescom und dass diese auch mehr Würdigung von politischer Seite erhält. Den Rest, den Frau Merkel so treibt, kann man ja durchaus trotzdem blöd finden



Wir könnten uns jetzt durchaus ein wenig aneinander abarbeiten um festzustellen das wir unterschiedliche Positionen vertreten. Das halte ich aber für unnötig, da es bereits offensichtlich ist. Von der ganzen Förderungsthematik mal abgesehen ist es ziemlich offensichtlich dras Frau Merkel einfach nur Wahlkampf macht.

Auf eine Sache möchte ich dennoch kurz eingehen. Inwiefern die Förderung der einheimischen Entwicklerszene notwendig/sinnvoll ist kann ich nicht sonderlich gut beurteilen, jedoch gibt es andere Baustellen wo das Geld besser aufgehoben wäre. Bildung, Gesundheit, Sicherheit, Infrastruktur, um nur ein Paar zu nennen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das diese Threads in einem Bereich existieren den ich nicht frequentiere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juni 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> igitt . diese verbrecherin eröffnet die gamescom?


 

eigentlich sollte sowas eine Nackenschelle bedeuten, leider kann ich sie nicht durchführen  
ganz ehrlich, wie frustriert muss man sein, um so einen Müll zu posten? Ich verstehs nicht

edit: 

Hab mal bißchen aufgeräumt, zumindest die letzte Seite. Teilweise kann man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf fassen, im Akord.


----------



## kackepeter (23. Juni 2017)

Wow, mein Beitrag ging wohl nicht durch... Zeit sich von PCG zu distanzieren... Gaanz arme Nummer!


----------



## suggysug (23. Juni 2017)

Zelada schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt aber das zeugt von einer gewissen Unwissenheit. Ich denke, Du beziehst Dich vor allem auf Zensur. Bedenke aber, dass lokale Spieleentwickler und Verbände seit langer Zeit für mehr Unterstützung aus der Politik kämpfen und sich stark für Förderungen einsetzen, die endlich an den Filmbereich herankommen. Die Politik in Kanada, den USA, UK und Frankreich schafft hier deutlich bessere Rahmenbedingungen und sorgt dafür, dass Unternehmen wie EA, Ubisoft und Co. entstehen konnten und weiterhin florieren. Weitere Beispiele sind Polen und Finnland, wo die Politik dazu beigetragen hat, dass Rovio, Superell und CD Projekt entstehen konnten.
> 
> Deine Meinung bezüglich Frau Merkel in allen Ehren, doch die andere Seite der Medaille sollte nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Insofern ist ihr Auftauchen durchaus ein wichtiger Schritt, wenn auch nur symbolisch. Die Förderungen für Spielentwicklungen in Bayern wurden btw. gerade drastisch erhöht (auch wenn sie noch immer vergleichsweise niedrig sind). Es tut sich also einiges und die Politik, bei all dem Aufholbedarf, der besteht, beginnt endlich zu realisieren, wie wichtig die Gamesbranche für Deutschland ist und noch werden kann. Glaub mir: Viele Entscheider sind inzwischen weit entfernt vom "Games sind böse"-Standpunkt von vor zehn Jahren.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, freuen wir uns doch einfach auf die Gamescom und dass diese auch mehr Würdigung von politischer Seite erhält. Den Rest, den Frau Merkel so treibt, kann man ja durchaus trotzdem blöd finden



naja....
- Außenpolitische Probleme mit den Amis, Türken, Griechen und Russen.
- Eine immer stärker bröckelnde EU (@Brexit etc.. )
- Altersarmut
- Fachkräftemangel
- Die Flüchtlingsherausforderung
- Eine Verteidigungsministerin mit einem stark rampunierten Ruf und Vertrauensbruch unter den Militärs.
(um ein Paar Punkte zu nennen)

Wir haben deutlich wichtigere Sorgen als eine Förderung in der Unterhaltungsbranche (Spielentwicklungen).
Es ist ein lukrativer Markt aber bevor sowas Förderung bekommt sollten lieber die Straßen in Deutschland in Ordnung gebracht werden oder vielleicht erstmal ein schnelleres Internet gefördert werden --- auch in den  Kuhdörfern!!!  Mehr Förderung für die Bildung würde auch deutlich sinnvoller sein, Ausbau und Modernisierung der Bundespolizei wäre auch besser....(noch so weitere wichtigere Punkte^^)

*Es mag ein Zeichen (worauf ich gleich eingehe) sein das sie dort ist, mehr aber auch nicht.*



Was die Grundsatzdiskussion in diesem Topic über das warum  gerade sie dort auftauchen muss,  man muss es nicht mögen aber es zeigt auch *das Spiele oder Spieler immer mehr ernst genommen werden von der allgemeinen Gesellschaft und weniger belächelt oder verurteilt werden, einen Punkt den ich sehr unterstütze.*. 
Wer kennt es nicht? Schauermärchen über Amok-laufende-Killerspielspieler - als gröbstes Beispiel. Das die Kanzlerin da ist zeigt das auch Deutschland mehr und mehr den Horizont erweitert statt Vorurteil und Ignoranz zu schmieden.  
Und mal im ernst wer kann mehr Fokus auf so ein Ereignis auf die Allgemeinheit in Deutschland werfen als die Bundeskanzlerin selbst.....




LOX-TT schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte sowas eine Nackenschelle bedeuten, leider kann ich sie nicht durchführen
> ganz ehrlich, wie frustriert muss man sein, um so einen Müll zu posten? Ich verstehs nicht
> 
> edit:
> ...



Klar aber ich finde es bisschen schade das es mittlerweile für alles nur extreme und endgültige Lösungen gibt, ich denke die Aussage von Y0SHI als Beispiel war keines Wegs unter die Gürtellinie ging (da gibt es deutlich schlimmeres und persönlicheres) da auch die Politik gerne mal das Volk belügt und verarscht, wo andere Bürger dann wirklich bei ähnlichen vergehen hart zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Ich denke daher schon das es so mancher gutes Recht ist dann angewidert zu sein bzw. seine Ansicht zu verkünden wenn er mit der Politik nicht einverstanden ist (solange es sich auch darauf, der Politik, bezieht).
Selbstverständlich sollte es da Grenzen geben was man Sagen darf und was nicht, wo die angelegt kann niemand klar sagen, aber extreme und endgültige Lösungen haben nichts mit der Demokratie zutun. (oder wie es manche Onlinenachrichten machen - einfach die Kommentare bei kritischen Themen abschalten, hat auch nichts mit Demokratie zutun....)
Sowieso kommt es mir so vor das man heutzutage alles nur noch durch die Blume sagen darf - bestes Beispiel Kündigung ^^. Halte ich für ungut, lieber offen und ehrlich als sich sanft einander anzulügen aber scheinbar mögen das manche.... 
Wobei das eingrenzen besorgter Bürger (und damit mein ich nicht solche die, die Hass verbreiten) in Nazis oder Fremdenhasser zwecks Flüchtlinge ist für mich genauso ratikal und falsch wie den Hass gegen Fremde verbreiten. 
*Schubladendenken das es nur so in der Schublade rappelt....*
Was auch auf Post wie das hier eingehen soll in Bezug zu Hassposts gegenüber Frau Merkel hier in diesem Topic:


Kartodis schrieb:


> Danke, genau dasselbe ist mir auch eben durch den Kopf gegangen. Wenn diese Leute das Gesamtbild der Gamer darstellen, schäme ich mich schon beinahe dafür, ein Gamer zu sein.


Nur weil kleine Teile der Gemeinschaft sich schlecht Benehmen ziemt es sich nicht von einem Gesamtbild zu sprechen ...

....egal ich schweife schon zu extrem vom Thema ab (Entschuldigung dafür!)


----------

